# Modeling for Paco (Miss World hairdresser) Lots of pics!



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello girls! Today I was one of the lucky girls who modeled in a hair exhibition in my city. The hairdresser, Paco (I forgot his surname, I suck!) was the hairdresser for the Miss World event for 10 years.

Here's lots of pics of the event and the hair...

*The place*





*First they straightened my hair...*
*

 

*


*Models in dresses, before getting our hair done*





*The final hairdo. Note that all this is my natural hair, no extensions were used!*
_(I took these when I got home because my stupid camera ran out of batteries!)_
*

 

 

*


----------



## x20Deepx (Feb 21, 2006)

Wow, your hair is beautiful! So shiny!


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Feb 21, 2006)

wow! your hair is awesome!!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks girls! I loved doing this!!!


----------



## so_siqqq (Feb 21, 2006)

That is beautiful!!! And you hair look so nice straight!


----------



## user4 (Feb 21, 2006)

OMG, ur hair is sooooo long and beautiful!!! i am so incredibly jealous!!! LOL. i can see why they chose u to model!!! and u look gorgeous in all the pics!!!


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 21, 2006)

UGH! i hate you lol.  I love your hair its so gorgeous.  and you're gorgeous lol.  What is your beauty hair secret? please tell us.  Or is it just genetics.  Well I like your pics you are very lucky.


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 21, 2006)

OMG that looks sooo cool!

I was a hair model once, and it is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO fun.. it opned me up to the wonderful world of hair color (though I only do hidden panel coloring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 21, 2006)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Beauty Marked (Feb 21, 2006)

looks awesome...crazy but awesome....u look good...my favorite model out of all them.


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 21, 2006)

woza! you have FABULOUS hair!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 22, 2006)

Want to trade heads? =/


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks girl! I had to undo it last night and it was so sad, it was too awesome!


----------



## serenaxoxo (Feb 25, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## neyugNneiL (Feb 25, 2006)

Don't cha just love it when someone plays with your hair?  =)
Don't cha hate it when you gotta take it down?  =(  

What is it that you need to be CP'd?


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 25, 2006)

I have to agree with everybody, you have beautiful hair! All the pics look great! I bet it was alot of fun.


----------



## Glitziegal (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is totally amazing.
You look so gorgeous.
Glad you had a great time


----------



## Riet (Feb 28, 2006)

I want your babies (again) hahahahaha!!!!

Guapaaaaaa(L)


----------



## kimmy (Mar 2, 2006)

look fabulous!! hair show modelling is much fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i especially love when your hair was straightened, you have such long, gorgeous hair. i envy you!!


----------



## Isis (Mar 6, 2006)

OMG you look absolutly beyond gorgeous! wow


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you girls, I'm blushing now!


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

Your hair is really beautiful!!


----------

